# Orphaned foster kittens growing and thriving!



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

This litter of 4 was orphaned at 3 approx 3 weeks. They are all growing nicely and about 5 weeks now. The largest weighs 1lb 1 oz now. Although I am still feeding from a bottle 2x/day they have started on cornish hens!
































The last pic is a cattery I built today! Only problem is it is smack in the middle of my living room and will stay there until the kits are gone! lol!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

OMG they have gotten so big. The cattery is amazing!!!!

My foster went to his forever today ...I miss him, but its for the best.


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Always bittersweet, isn't it? 
The cattery was a must because of all of my dogs. Although they are fine with cats, I am so worried one will get stepped on or an accident will occur. It was pretty simple for me to make too.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

They are SOOOO adorable!!:biggrin: 

And that cattery is AWESOME!!:thumb:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Awwww, gosh those kittens are just so, so cute. You did a great job with the cat cage, what a great idea. You're an angel Lisa, with all your rescued dogs, your family, and you still have room in your heart to take in orphaned kittens.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh the kittens looks so cute!
You did a great job on the cattery.
It looks like you put a lot of time into building it.


----------

